# Brindley's English Traditional Slices



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

This particular tin was an ebay purchase - from the 70's.

The tin showed some wear and I was able to open the can without using a coin - I just pulled it open - immediate concern - but the tin opened with a wonderful aroma and first thing I noticed was that "yellow/brown" coloring of the inner paper wrapper. Still concerned about the tobacco, when I removed the first slice my concerns were proven to be unfounded. The tobacco was just perfect. I put one slice in a new castello which was about a half bowl.

The first puff was almost "soapy" and had me concerned - after that - it was simply amazing - it developed and delivered a real taste profile that provided that unique vintage taste similar to a very old cuban cigar - it finished with a wonderful spicy and nutty flavor and left me smiling p

Sometimes - you can get lucky on e:bay


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

uh.... slices?




as in "disks" of tobacco?


I could use a picture here. 


Spoken like a true non-pipe guy.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Joe:

Is this a latakia blend?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

replicant_argent said:


> uh.... slices?


it could mean "coin/spun cut/disc shaped", but i'm betting that it meant a slice of "flake" tobacco. 
they press the tobacco together into a cub, then cut them into slices.



joed said:


> This particular tin was an ebay purchase - from the 70's.


ebay was around in the 70s?


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> ebay was around in the 70s?


touche


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> it
> ebay was around in the 70s?


Absolutely - Al Gore had it running on the prototype internet while he was working on his invention.

"Slices" is what they named it on the tin - it is a flake tobacco.

I've tried to google the name to see if I can find something - no luck for me.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

here's what i found on a tobacco review site:

Notes: Brindley's does come in several varieties -- the mixture and the slices, standard and English. They are all rather similar. The slices are more flavorful. The English version is smokier, closer to St. Bruno, whilst the standard version is just a fun, easy smoke. I am going to review the English version. Did I mention that it hasn't been produced in a long time?

Appearance: A firm pressed lightly topped dark brown flake with nut brown strands mixed in, also available as a ready rubbed mixture of medium cut ribbon.

Aroma: Sweet orange juice, lemon zest, a hint of lemony dishsoap wafting over a mild sweet nutty Virginia tobacco aroma, with a hint of smoke.

Taste: Oranges, citron, and cherry. Rather aromatic in a Lakeland way, not in a goopy way. Good Virginia tobacco flavor, walnuts, filberts, sweet chestnut, a bit soapy. Heavy. The mature Virginia leaf shines through with the topping adding strength to the smoke.

Comparisons: I would call the English mixture "Saint Bruno lite" in many respects, although that doesn't do it justice. Comparing the English to the standard mixture, the standard is a true crossover blend where the English is heavy enough to fall into the Lakeland category.

Bottom Line: Fans of Lakeland blends who find St. Bruno too strong will enjoy the English blend. English-aromatic crossover smokers who enjoy citron-orange flavor will find a winner with the standard mixture. 

hope this helps w/?'s on what it contains


----------

